# Colubrids > Hognose >  different shades of Yellow

## FastDad

over the Toffeebelly / Huehn-Caramel

I will show you a smal selection of the possibilitys of our breeding-stock

"Kontrast-HighYellow"






"LowYellow" - I love it, to call this beauty "Lightning"






"VanillaCherry" - a kind of a "HighYellow" without yellow over the red pattern




Like i said it in the title, they are all Toffeebellys / Huehn-Caramells. 
They differ only in the arangement and intensity of yellow

----------

_Brock Wagner_ (11-05-2008),_Michelle.C_ (11-03-2008),_TheMolenater2_ (11-09-2008)

----------


## anendeloflorien

Wow man I love that last one! I'm getting my first hoggies soon  :Very Happy:  1.1 westerns and a tri-color south american  :Good Job: . Are there any of the toffeebelly babies available now? I'm guessing they're way out of my price ranges still lol. Still beautiful!

----------


## Hardwikk

Those are really awesome-looking Hoggers! Their bellies aren't my type (I like ink-black), but their dorsal colors are definitely something else. What combinations were used to make them?

----------


## Brock Wagner

Stefan

Those are awesome!  I really like hognose morphs.

Brock

----------


## leper65

Nice looking Hogs!

----------


## FastDad

> Those are really awesome-looking Hoggers! Their bellies aren't my type (I like ink-black), but their dorsal colors are definitely something else. What combinations were used to make them?


They came from Odd-looking Hets.

Do you ever seen a green Hog with red pattern?
or
a light-green one, with dark-green pattern which are black borderd?

I saw them last friday, when we put them in the boxes for their winter cool down.

The origin Hets seems to have so much possibilitys. Compared with pictures from other "Normals" they appear very dark. 
In my opinion they must have a lot of color-coats.

----------


## Laooda

Stunning! I'm a fan of the hoggies... you just made me a bigger fan!   :Very Happy:

----------


## FastDad

> Stefan
> 
> Those are awesome!  I really like hognose morphs.
> 
> Brock


It´s nice to "read"   :Wink:   you here

----------


## Patrick Long

Wow man, very nice variations. Love em. I might have to get a hog.

----------


## o.c.d

those are awsome every last one of them! im so glad i have that project :Razz:

----------


## FastDad

> those are awsome every last one of them! im so glad i have that project


we will be able to offer different color-variants of Toffeebellys next year

----------


## Hardwikk

> They came from Odd-looking Hets.
> 
> Do you ever seen a green Hog with red pattern?
> or
> a light-green one, with dark-green pattern which are black borderd?
> 
> I saw them last friday, when we put them in the boxes for their winter cool down.
> 
> The origin Hets seems to have so much possibilitys. Compared with pictures from other "Normals" they appear very dark. 
> In my opinion they must have a lot of color-coats.


A green Hogger with a red pattern? That sounds cool. Do you have any photos of one?

----------


## DSGB

Those are sweet lookin!!!!!

----------


## FastDad

> A green Hogger with a red pattern? That sounds cool. Do you have any photos of one?


I will try to make some pics, but not befor friday

----------


## FastDad

for all those do not like/understand the name "Toffee"-belly  

a pic of my favourite Toffees



and a F1-belly

----------


## FastDad

Hey!

What´s up?

Noone likes "German Toffees"?   :Wink:

----------


## TheMolenater2

Vanillacherry for the win!  :Dancin' Banana:  Awesome hogs.

----------


## python.princess

Awesome post! It's amazing how much different members of the same morph can contrast one another! The guy Jason bought his from yesterday showed us these two girls  
and told us they were both technically normal!  :Surprised:

----------

FastDad (11-09-2008)

----------


## FastDad

the light-colored one seems to be a "Blonde"

----------

